# Flat paint on vehicle



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a '95 model jeep that I want to repaint. It won't be paint booth quality work, just want to change the color and am fairly handy. It is like a faded red color now, almost looks pink (thus the color change). I am sure I can get the paint from the parts house, just really asking about special painting process or mixing of the paint to accomplish a "flat" look. Going to go back with a flat red or maybe even a flat SHSU orange!!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I know that a lot of people that are doing flat black are using a 3M wrap. If you do some Google research you will find a lot of information on it. Not sure if that route works for you but it is an option.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

go to a regular auto paint store they can add a flatening agent to almost any color


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Hot Rod Flatz*

I did a IH Scout in a flat black..

Just go to Tasco & buy the paint..

Just remember, it will not have the protection of a clear coat & will scratch & chip easier...

Or as was said earlier, add flattening agent to a single stage paint..

Good luck,

Supergas:texasflag


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Plasti dip it. Very simple and removable.

http://dipyourcar.com/


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hot rod flatz. Tons of options!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think that there is a basecoat clearcoat system out that when the clea coat dries it turns flat


----------



## Stickemsick (Aug 24, 2006)

I knew I had that plastidip for some reason...never thought about using it on wheels though....Thanks.


----------



## TX Mike (May 21, 2007)

Check out this link, where a guy used Rustoleum and a foam roller to paint his car. Should work just the same with a flat paint, I'd bet.

http://www.rickwrench.com/50dollarpaint.html

TX Mike


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Stickemsick said:


> I knew I had that plastidip for some reason...never thought about using it on wheels though....Thanks.


I've had my wheels plastidipped for probably 6 months or more and haven't had any issues. I can even run through a brush car wash and they don't peel. The black hides all the brake dust too...


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

plastic dip all the way check out youtube dide my grill and bumper and is holding up even to my pressure washer the thicker the better helps when your ready to peel it off


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Plasti dip is cool but will not hold up. If you want permanent do it with paint. I have been playing with it for a while and after a couple real world days of abuse it starts peeling and then you got
To start over. It is cool how you can peel it off though.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

maaco paint job for 299.00 paint and labor Bingo


----------



## fishin mojo (Jul 3, 2013)

Any automotive paint supply house, I use tasco, in Austin has flat or low sheen auto paint. Surface prep is most important.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

macco?


----------

